
Independent Repair Technician and Educator Under Threat by Apple - fsociety
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7N254MTA4Q
======
jrnichols
Comments on 9to5mac seem to indicate that the guy isn't as much of a victim as
he's claiming...

[http://9to5mac.com/2016/07/01/tekserve-closure-louis-
rossman...](http://9to5mac.com/2016/07/01/tekserve-closure-louis-rossman-
videos/)

~~~
fsociety
Are you referring to CelestialTerrestrial's comment? His argument seems to
boil down to, manufacturers don't do component level repairs so why should an
independent shop do that.

I have to strongly disagree with that stance. Louis proudly states he runs an
unauthorized repair shop because he refuses to simply swap logic boards. It's
hardly a detriment to the world to have an option of going to an unauthorized
repair shop, such as his, to have a computer fixed.

I remember getting strong armed by Samsung to have my phone repaired (just the
screen which was unfortunately attached to a digitizer) for nearly the price I
paid for the phone (~$300 + ~$50 to get a quote after waiting two weeks).
There is nothing wrong with me having the choice to take a risk with a
independent shop, that should be my choice.

He doesn't rip-off customers either. If he can't repair it, there is
absolutely no charges. If he can repair it though, he is taking perfectly fine
components off of a donor board. He is very loud and proud of this, as he is
of everything. This is an environmentally conscious option.

It sounds like the guy is more pissed that someone is bypassing unnecessary
certifications and providing free education. You don't need a clean room to do
a quick component swap, and you can see in Louis' videos that he has the
necessary equipment to do the job. Soldering isn't a skill you learn by
getting a certification, it's a skill you learn by doing over and over again.

Even further, Louis constantly complains that he can't buy components straight
from Apple and therefore refuses to do sketchy replacements such as GPUs,
where he claims you can only purchase GPUs which failed Apple's quality
control.

